# How long does it take?



## Gempress (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all! I lurk on this forum, but don't post very often. I hope you can help me.

How long does it take for a maltese show coat to grow? When my mom got Scandal, her coat had been clipped very short. Mom's trying to regrow it. It's been about a year, and Scandal's coat has not yet reached floor length. Right now, it's probably about 6-8 inches long. 

About how long does it take to reach that beautiful full length?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Scandal is the Rhapsody retired champion... right? So at least you know that the coat is capable of growing long. I don't know how long it takes but I know that those growing coats always make sure to keep their Malts off of carpet and other areas that can break the coat. I believe you really have to treat it with TLC to get it to grow really long.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a retired champion here also, and, her coat was in a puppy cut when she arrived. It has been two years now of growing it out and it is long, but, not the kind of long I've seen in some of the Speciality photo's. It may be that live as a pet doesn't quite provide the kind of environment for a floor length coat.

My Cherry's coat/skirt is down to her toes--that took about a year.


----------



## Gempress (Feb 18, 2006)

> Scandal is the Rhapsody retired champion... right?[/B]


Ah, so you remember! Yes, that's Scandal. My parents have tile floors, so that really helps in avoiding breakage. Mom has been great about brushing and bathing regularly.

But we do have a disagreement. Mom usually brushes Scandal's coat when it's dry. Everything I've read says to mist the coat well before and during brushing. I've told Mom to do that, but she doesn't believe it's necessary. Is misting the coat required?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=299551
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always heard that it should be misted. I use CC Ice on Ice spray-on conditioner... it helps with static electricity. If I were you, I would ask Tonia what to do, since she knows the Malt well and her hair type, etc. I bet she can give you all some good tips and if she says to mist the hair I bet your Mom will believe _her_!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some coats are more slow growing than others. Do you supplement with a good skin/coat additive or powder? Lipiderm is a good one. Also, in yorkies, silk coats take longer to grow. In maltese some lines may be that way too. Even with tile floors the dog is probably in a bed, etc, which can cause breakage or wear. Most show dogs are wrapped so almost all of the hair is protected all of the time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm one that is also trying to grow out a show coat from a previous puppy cut.

[attachment=16963:attachment]
When she was first cut

[attachment=16964:attachment]
almost 7 mos later

[attachment=16965:attachment] 


Her coat has grown about 5-6 inches but still has a LONG way to go. Is your mom flipping her wrist up when she brushes? That can cause coat damage too. Lucy will be going to Tonia to be shown when her coat is finally long enough. I'm having trouble with frizzy ends where she was shaved but I'm hoping that won't be as much of a problem as she grows out. I mist the coat lightly with watered down Ice on Ice and heavily if there are any mats. I'd love to see pics of your mom's girl! I bet she's gorgeous.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It takes at least 2 years to grow the coat out like you see on specials. That is with all the coat length the same without thinning on the bottom. Some dogs grow coat faster than other's. Misting is something I do when combing out the coat to replenish the coat and keep down static and to prevent coat breakage. Tonia does e-mail back, I would certainly ask her for her opinion since she grew him out once before.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow... I really did not know that carpeting causes breakage on a Malti-coat! Luci's hair is pretty long now and I wanted to grow it fully!







We are getting hard wood floors next month anyway!








The problem that I have been having in these last couple of days when it has been cold, is that she looks like a pekignese because her hair is so staticky!! LOL, it's pretty funny but I spray her with an AMAZING product from my salon, called Conditioning Mist detangling conditioner, from A/G Hair Cosmetics. It's really great very nourishing and gentle on the hair. I also love the Leave In conditioner called "Fast Food" before I blow dry her. It saturates her hair's cuticle w/ moisture and does not build up in the hair.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> I'm one that is also trying to grow out a show coat from a previous puppy cut.
> 
> [attachment=16963:attachment]
> When she was first cut
> ...


Oh MY! You`ve done a GREAT job on her! i`ve seen Lucy in recent pics but i didn`t realize how much her hair has grown and how beautiful it looks, GOOD JOB!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Stacy,

Lucy's coat has grown A LOT since I saw her in September. You're doing a great job! She's looking like a little show girl now. 

Hugs,

Cathy


----------

